

Ask HN: Do you know of any good mail hosts with an API? - jqueryin

I&#x27;m in the market to find alternatives to GMail and the Google Apps for Business product suite. I&#x27;d love to go with Fastmail, but they don&#x27;t offer an API.<p>Are there any other up and coming players in the email market that offer an API?<p>Thanks!
======
glazskunrukitis
First that comes to mind is Zoho. They have pretty similar offering to Google
Apps for Business.

